# Cleaning Beige Suede?



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there,

Just as the title says really........any good tips for cleaning beige suede. My boots are looking a bit grubby but they're such lovely boots  I'm sure I remember something about steaming suede?!?



Thanks 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have heard a few tips for cleaning suede, one is to use talc leave it on for a couple of hours and brush off with a soft brush, I have also heard that you can use fine grade sandpaper but would want to test this on a hidden part first I think .. also for small stains apparently you can use a normal eraser ..

Had a look on goodhousekeeping site and its says you can use a damp cloth or suede block(never heard of a suede block) ..there is another one which says use a piece of stale bread cut the crusts off and use the edge of the bread and stains disappear like magic apparently that is an old well used one ..would love to know which works the best ! 

Cat x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Cat 

I'll give those a try. My DH did think i was a bit mad though when i told him the bread I left out was for cleaning my boots.

Really want to know what a suede block is too 

Thanks again,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Lizzyb, you can get suede cleaning blocks from Clarks shoe shops, I have one. It does seem to work.....
Lou.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh give us feedback which ones work the best hun ..might need to add this to our domestic goddess thread he he

Cat x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I would be really interested.... guess what sort of sofa I have, and what colour!!  

Sue


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh Sue that was brave buying a suede sofa    

Cat x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It wasn't my plan - someone else   thought it looked nice and would be a good idea!

Sue


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Lou ~ i'll nip into Clarks tomorrow and get one 

Sue ~ wow, a suede sofa sounds fab....think my dog would ruin it though!

I did try the bread but just ended up with lots of breadcrumbs on the kitchen floor......maybe it wasn't stale enough. I leave it out over night and try it tomorrow 

L xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It did sound a mad idea .. someone is probably laughing their head off somewhere lol

Cat x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

My DH was


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Conversation:

Me - you can buy suede blocks in England that clean suede.
DH - yes, you can buy them over here.  I had a suede coat and one of those worked really well on it.
Me - do you think it would be a good idea to buy one for the sofa?
DH - oh yeah, I didn't think of that!  



Sue


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

typical man


----------

